# Ramsgate to Ostende Ferry



## Don_Madge (May 1, 2005)

Transeuropa Ferries http://www.transeuropaferries.com are sailing from Ramsgate to Ostende.

Four sailings each way daily.

Off Peak Sailing.
Ramsgate 0700 hrs & 1200 hrs
Ostende 0700 hrs & 1330 hrs

From £180 return for 6 Metre motorhome & 5 Pax.
Over 6 metres £12 per metre.

Peak Sailing
Ramsgate 1830 hrs & 2230 hrs
Ostende 1800 hrs & 0100 hrs.

From £220 ret for 6 metre motorhome & 5 Pax
Over 6 metres £12 per metre.

Can't find any details on height restrictions.

Caravans and trailers 50% discount on off peak sailings.

Not the best offer around but it's worth keeping an eye on them if you are going to Belgium.

Regards

Don


----------



## 88751 (May 9, 2005)

I have just returned from europe using Tanseuropa. If you look the current deal for summer is £78.00 long stay return. My M/H is 6mtr.

I was impressed by the service. The food was good and the ships were prompt and clean.

Ian


----------

